

Show HN: we built a blog platform in Meteor - tmeasday
http://blog.percolatestudio.com/2013/2/28/introducing-ground-control

======
zizee
I'm honestly not trying to be dismissive, but why?

I would think that meteor is a terrible choice for a blogging engine. Perhaps
for the admin tools it would be great, but a blog's main purpose is to
disseminate static content. A technology that generate standard HTML is much
more suited to the task rather than dynamically constructing the content with
Javascript and data.

Also, can google crawl a site made with Meteor? Would this blogging engine be
terrible from an SEO point of view?

Meteor looks pretty cool and the possibilities of creating amazingly dynamic
web apps is exciting, but a blog is not very dynamic so it doesn't make much
sense to me.

Right tool for the right job and all that.

~~~
Kanbab
Meteor does have plugins to make your site SEO friendly. I would assume that
they would work with Ground Control as well.

------
simplyinfinity
sorry for being cynical ... but , should i be impressed? Blog systems/ CMS are
dime a dozen. Can you explain why should I or anyone in fact pay attention to
this platform?

~~~
goldfeld
the key here is Meteor; sure you can go with Jekyll and a bunch others for
Rails and Node, for instance, but there is no blogging platform with momentum
for folks who want to customize using their Meteor expertise. Granted it's
still a young platform, but it's always good to see early, pioneering efforts
like these.

